# Seeking info about beads



## Keith Neal (Sep 18, 2013)

Her ladyship was given these beads some years ago. Apparently they came from an antique shop in Philly. She is curious to know what they are, and I told her someone on KKF knows something about virtually everything! So here they are:





Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

Keith


----------



## tk59 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey, you're alive! :thumbsup: Sorry. I know nothing about beads...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 18, 2013)

Keith where the hell have you been? Are those beads carved into heads? Perhaps they were from a Cannibal?


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 18, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Keith where the hell have you been? Are those beads carved into heads? Perhaps they were from a Cannibal?
> 
> View attachment 18709



Oh boy...

:hungry:



On topic...the whole thing looks tribal, almost like a talisman. Interesting piece.


----------



## 77kath (Sep 18, 2013)

They look like prayer beads made of nuts or seeds.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 18, 2013)

buddhist prayer beads ,older ones. are they heavy or light? Do the smell aromatic , like dirt or nothing?


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 18, 2013)

Buddhist prayer mala or beads is use for counting scared mantra (prayers). The main perspective of buddhist prayer mala beads is to drive away evil and fill you and all beings with peace and bliss. The best use of buddhist prayer mala beads is for the recitation of mantra. These buddhist prayer mala beads is used during a period of recitation, like "Om Mani Padme Hum". Use of Buddhist prayer mala beads with the intention to bring greater happiness, joy, loving-kindness and serenity into the world. It will be the source of deep blessings in our life. Buddhist literature roughtly means Mala as "Rose" or "Garland". A more direct translation is "garland from above", or "heavenly garland". In accordance with the active nature of practice in Buddhism, this material object is used as an accomplice for gaining merit on the path to enlightenment

The story of the buddhist prayer mala beads origin is as follows:

âSakyamuni, the founder of Buddhism, paid a visit to king Vaidunyaâ¦Sakya directed him to thread 108 seeds of the Bodhi tree on a string, and while passing them between his fingers to repeatâ¦ âHail to the Buddha, the law, and the congregation'â¦ (2,000) times a day (Dubin).â&#65533;

Another interpretation of this prayer is âom mani padme hum.' During recitation, this phrase is repeated over and over again according to how many beads are on a person's strand of mala beads.

Traditionally, there are 108 beads on a strand of buddhist mala prayer beads. The origin of is the sacred number related astrologically to the 12 astrological houses, multiplied by the 9 planets in our solar system. This number is the buddhist mala prayer beads significant because it represents the number of mental conditions or sinful desires that one must overcome to reach enlightenment or nirvana. Monks usually have mala beads with 108 beads, where as a lay person may have a strand numbering in 30 or 40 beads. This difference in length may possibly be explained by understanding each person's distance traveled on the path to enlightenment. Commercial sellers of mala beads have also suggested that individuals just beginning this prayer ritual begin with a shorter strand of beads.Just as variety exists for the number of beads, variety exists for the style, color, and material composition. Differences in the popularity and use of mala beads also exist cross-culturally. Typically, monks' mala beads are made of wood from the Bodhi tree. In Tibet, mala strands often contain parts of semi-precious stones. In this culture, the most valued strands are made of bones of holy men or lamas. Typically there are 108 beads divided by 3 large beads. The end pieces on these strands are âdjoreâ&#65533; (a thunderbolt) and âdrilbuâ&#65533; (the bell). These end pieces represent the Three Jewels, or Buddha, the doctrine, and the community.

Although the structure of mala beads may vary among individuals or groups of Buddhists, the overall purpose of all mala beads is to create a sense of tranquility and inner-peace for not only the individual, but for the community as a whole. In reciting the prayer, âtoxins' will leave and a sense of peace will enter making an individual that much closer to reaching nirvana.

Beside Buddhist prayer beads, wrist malas is also used in buddhism. Writs Malas with 9,22 or 27 beads, sometimes called "power beads" in the press, with development for doing prostration.

Prostration's are performed to purify oneself of karmic obstacles during Ngondro Practice, acknowledging the place and value of the Three Jewels(the Buddha, Dharma and Sangha). Performing prostration's is also a way to open oneself up more deeply to the teaching while cutting through the mind's tendency to habitually ego cling(selfishness, expressed as pride, anger, jealousy, hatred, lust and grasping.) A wrist Mala doesn't dangle or get in the way like a full sized 108 bead version would while going from standing to prostration position.The wrist Mala was created out of necessity to have a more easy to use Mala for prostrations, and for convenience when traveling. Hence, a wrist Mala can be safely held in the hand while doing a period of prostration's. You can imagine how a long necklace or Mala would flop around during prostrating, so wrist Malas are a natural solution to this dilemma.

HOW TO USE BUDDHIST MALA BEADS
Buddhist Malas are used by moving it through your fingers beginning at the first bead after the Guru bead. Each time you recite one compete mantra you then cross to the next bead. Once you have gone one round across the Mala and reach the Guru bead you reverse directions. Most people hold the belief that you do not cross over the Guru bead as a sign of respect or good attitude of mind towards a spiritual teacher..

Keep the Buddhist mala off of the ground, as it true with all sacred objects, including books and other ritual instruments of spiritual practice. If the Mala falls on the ground, touch to the crown of your head while reciting, Om Ah Hum, three times. The mala should not be worn while bathing, or allowed to get wet, as this may weaken the cording which many Malas are strung with. It would be wise to remove your buddhist mala before retiring at night or while sleepings, as stress can be exerted on the cording which may cause it to break. Also, the potentially turbulent or negative mental and emotional activity during sleep may affect the Gala's accumulated magnetism


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 18, 2013)

you may have lost a few beads over the years or someone adjusted them to fit their wrist.


----------



## cclin (Sep 18, 2013)

sorry! Son, this is not Buddhist prayer Mala beads. this is a Eighteen Arhats bracelet from China/Taiwan/HK.... very common item for buddhist. HERE some information for "Eighteen Arhats(&#21313;&#20843;&#32645;&#28450"


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 19, 2013)

please forgive, they look remarkably like my Mala Beads but, I imagine since there are 18 beads you are most correct. However, since Arhats represents the original disciples of Buddhism and Mala means beads. I think we are essentially both correct.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 19, 2013)

So "Mala Beads" is actually "Beads Beads?"


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 19, 2013)

it actually literally means "garland" but is commonly excepted as prayer beads,. Garland because, it drapes over the neck or wrist. A bead garland so to speak.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 19, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 20, 2013)

The knowledge available on this forum never fails to astonish me. Thanks for the information, particularly to Son, who obviously spent a lot of time on his answer. Her ladyship is very excited.

Keith


----------

